# Paintball CO2 how-to ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Can someone give me a very detailed, yet easy-to-follow guide to making a paintball CO2 set-up ?


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

HOWsMom said:


> Can someone give me a very detailed, yet easy-to-follow guide to making a paintball CO2 set-up ?


Here's one:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup-tons.html


----------

